# Duda con KDE 3.5

## vndecid

Buenas ..despues de un tiempo (y despues de haber terminado un tedioso año de universidad) estoy de vuelta , instalando gentoo a una maquina medio viejita.

Ya levante el servidor grafico ( :Smile: ) y ahora lucho con algo mas.Instalar gtk-engine-qt.

El problema radica en lo siguiente... . Gtk-engines-qt ahora esta AHORA en GENTOO para la version de KDE 4 ....ejem y mi maquina es vieja y tengo KDE 3.5  instalado por el repositorio de KDE-SUNSET.

Al parecer cuando hago emerge gtk-engines-qt:3.5  no encuentra el programa y tener aplicaciones gtk en KDE es horrible si no estan un poco tuneadas..

Alguna respuesta magica???

Desde ya muchas gracias.

----------

## gringo

en el kde-sunset está el ebuild para gtk-engines-qt-0.8-r4, imagino que versiones superiores tendrás que enmascararlas para que no te empiece a pedir dependencias de qt4/kde4.

saluetes

----------

## vndecid

Voy a probar a ver que onda...(en este foro son todos muy grossos sepanlo)!

----------

## JotaCE

 *vndecid wrote:*   

> Voy a probar a ver que onda...(en este foro son todos muy grossos sepanlo)!

 

 :Wink:  Ya lo sabemos, por algo Gentoo GNU/Linux es la mejor distribucion.

Para lo unico que sirver Ubuntu es para instalar Gentoo.

Para lo unico que sirver IE es para bajar firefox.

muaaa hahahahahahaha

----------

## vndecid

Gracias ....funciono ..hay que desenmascarar el paquete para poder instalarlo...!!

BYE!!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Para lo unico que sirver Ubuntu es para instalar Gentoo.

 

Así como me ha dejado gratamente sorprendido el rendimiento de windows 7, hay que decir lo mismo de el último Ubuntu, 9.10 creo que es (me corrigen si me equivoco), que no para de superarse a si mismo...

Igual, al menos por ahora, a mi Gentoo no hay con que darle  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

Que tan complejo puede ser actualizar un sistema kde-3.5.10 a un sistema kde-4.3.X ?

----------

